# 535d N57 EGR/SCR/DPF Delete



## delviacv2 (Feb 26, 2013)

Hello, I have successfully Deleted my 2015 535d, I gutted the DPF and the SCR AND removed both EGR´s completely also removed the swirl flaps and DEF tank, cleaned my intake manifold and walnut blasted the cylinder head.
The Tuning was done by DUDMD.
I***8217;m going to cover mostly the Removal of the EGR coolers and the coolant lines, since I couldn***8217;t fine any info online, the rest was gutting the DPF and SCR there is lots of info online, there is no need to remove the engine mount to replace the DPF unlike the 335d.

Took a lot of research but it went flawlessly, ordered 2 different EGR delete kits on eBay but they don***8217;t exactly fit a US car.
First I ordered this kit.
https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/173729214904

This is what comes with the kit:


It looked good until I realized that there is not cover/plate for the intake manifold.



Also there is not plug for the cylinder head coolant port.

Then I ordered this kit.
https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/183636957862



This kit does have the needed cover for the intake manifold pipe mention above also has the plug for the water pump port and the cylinder head port Kind of ***
So this cylinder head port cover is not perfect fit, the plug is very short, although I could of make it work using one of the longer machined plugs from the first kit I ordered but instead I used a hard plastic OEM plug that I seen online while browsing pictures of N57 Cylinder heads, I was a little worry because nothing holds this OEM plug in place other than the 2 -O rings, but it has been there for couple thousand miles now with no issues and it was $4.76
Part number 11-71-8-518-878
https://www.getbmwparts.com/oem-parts/bmw-cap-889520-11718518878



So Now since I want it to remove both EGR***8217;s I need a different block off plate to go on the exhaust manifold, I contacted Sebastian Work shop the seller of the kit, and he had the block off plate built for me and that worked great! After that he post it for sale of eBay so now you can get it from him or have a machine shop make one for you.
https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/183805112344



Now on to to the EGR Cooler hoses/lines:
There is 2 hoses that come off the big hose tree right off the water pump, a feed and a return, it goes to the small EGR cooler (Attached to the exhaust Manifold), from there it T off to engine block and it goes to the Urea Injector and back to the water pump tree


This is the coolant tree after I capped the 2 lines with this 2 OEM blind caps
17-12-8-515-062 $5.98
11-53-1-436-850 $5.93
It already had 2 caps in place, I removed the 2 hoses and added 2 new caps.


Now the Connection to the engine block:
This line needs to be removed and there is a OEM bolt and sealing washer that goes on its place, the block actually has threads for this already!
Water Plug: 07-11-9-904-539 $1.67
Sealing Washer: 07-11-9-963-225 $0.40
Have your bucket ready to collect coolant when you disconnect this hose 


That take care of the coolant lines, it took a gallon of coolant to refill on my car.
All the vacuum lines can be disconnected and capped at the source(driver side by oil 
deep stick)
DUDMD took care of the tuning, the car runs very strong and smooth, there is visible smoke at WOT but I***8217;m ok with that, I left the DOC in place to help with the smell.
Here is all the parts that I removed






This is what it looks like, she***8217;s all stock


----------



## delviacv2 (Feb 26, 2013)

Does anybody know how to make this pictures smaller


----------



## DESwiss (Jun 12, 2018)

So what advantages does this give you? Was your DPF clogged and rather than replace it for $$$ you decided to delete?


Sent from my iPad using Bimmerfest


----------



## delviacv2 (Feb 26, 2013)

DESwiss said:


> So what advantages does this give you? Was your DPF clogged and rather than replace it for $$$ you decided to delete?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Bimmerfest


My DPF was not clog yet, But I do not want all the crap to continue clogging my intake manifold/ cylinder head, this is what it looked like


----------



## jck66 (Nov 28, 2017)

Thanks for sharing your photos and process with the group. 

Regarding the EGR delete: This a dumb question based in laziness (i.e. it seems like what you did was a lot of work) but would you not have accomplished the same goal by having the tuner program the EGR valves to be closed all the time?


----------



## delviacv2 (Feb 26, 2013)

jck66 said:


> Thanks for sharing your photos and process with the group.
> 
> Regarding the EGR delete: This a dumb question based in laziness (i.e. it seems like what you did was a lot of work) but would you not have accomplished the same goal by having the tuner program the EGR valves to be closed all the time?


Hello, there may be software way to do it, but EGR coolers have always been problematic, there some cases of fire.
https://www.carcomplaints.com/news/2018/bmw-egr-cooler-recall.shtml

also sometimes the piping start leaking and turn the entire engine bay in to a soot basket (this happened to my E70 35d).

in some cases (ford Power stroke) the EGR coolers crack internally and it dumps coolant in to the intake manifold and hydrolock the engine

so I hate them and I preffer to have them removed completely.

There is other ways to do it, some people block the EGR on both sides etc.


----------



## Bolosman (Apr 5, 2017)

delviacv2 said:


> Hello, there may be software way to do it, but EGR coolers have always been problematic, there some cases of fire.
> https://www.carcomplaints.com/news/2018/bmw-egr-cooler-recall.shtml
> 
> also sometimes the piping start leaking and turn the entire engine bay in to a soot basket (this happened to my E70 35d).
> ...


Good Job done there...I too ripped out the EGR valve and cooler, removed the swirl flaps and had the engine intake cleaned and valves walnut blasted. The walnut blasting has made the car run so much smoother and increased the MPG by a few. Plus i now know that there is no more crap going through the intake system.

Not removed the DPF yet though as it's in a healthy state.

the only 2 things i need to find which did not come as part of my specific EGR delete kit are a plug that will fit the inlet manifold and also a plug that will fit the cylinder head so that i can remove that one last pipe that is connected to the cylinder head and inlet manifold.


----------



## robnitro (Aug 3, 2016)

You just need to plug the side on the exhaust manifold to prevent what delvi said about sooting the bay.
And coolant caps or bypass lines so coolant doesn't go through the cooler.
The egr valve stays shut, no need for a cap on that side. Intake Pressure pushes it harder closed anyway.


----------



## delviacv2 (Feb 26, 2013)

Bolosman said:


> Good Job done there...I too ripped out the EGR valve and cooler, removed the swirl flaps and had the engine intake cleaned and valves walnut blasted. The walnut blasting has made the car run so much smoother and increased the MPG by a few. Plus i now know that there is no more crap going through the intake system.
> 
> Not removed the DPF yet though as it's in a healthy state.
> 
> the only 2 things i need to find which did not come as part of my specific EGR delete kit are a plug that will fit the inlet manifold and also a plug that will fit the cylinder head so that i can remove that one last pipe that is connected to the cylinder head and inlet manifold.


Send me pictures of the part you want to delete!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## n1das (Jul 22, 2013)

Delvi,

Is that you from TDIclub? N1DAS here from TDIclub. it seems many of us here are former TDI owners. 

I don't know how to shrink the pics other than to upload smaller pics to start with. Sorry I can't help more.

Must....resist.....urge....to mod.....my 535dx.


----------



## delviacv2 (Feb 26, 2013)

n1das said:


> Delvi,
> 
> Is that you from TDIclub? N1DAS here from TDIclub. it seems many of us here are former TDI owners.
> 
> ...


Yes David, I left the TDI but never left Diesels:thumbup:
Mod your 535d then we can go and put the Segway on the Dyno again :rofl:

__
https://flic.kr/p/2gwFULq


__
https://flic.kr/p/2gwFULq
 by Delvi acevedo


----------



## Bolosman (Apr 5, 2017)

delviacv2 said:


> Send me pictures of the part you want to delete!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It is Pipe number 6 in the below link...I can get a blank for the end of the pipe that connects to the plastic inlet manifold but not sure if the number 7 end of the pipe in the below link needs blanking off too as this end connects to the cylinder head?

Thanks

https://www.realoem.com/bmw/enUS/sh...-2011-F01-BMW-740d&diagId=11_4259#11617807481


----------



## delviacv2 (Feb 26, 2013)

Bolosman said:


> It is Pipe number 6 in the below link...I can get a blank for the end of the pipe that connects to the plastic inlet manifold but not sure if the number 7 end of the pipe in the below link needs blanking off too as this end connects to the cylinder head?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> https://www.realoem.com/bmw/enUS/sh...-2011-F01-BMW-740d&diagId=11_4259#11617807481


This kit has it.

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/173741610490

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bolosman (Apr 5, 2017)

delviacv2 said:


> This kit has it.
> 
> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/173741610490
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for that...I've had a look at the kit and I can't see a round bung that would fit into the cylinder head. The only one they show fits into the inlet manifold...I have messaged the seller through ebay to confirm if they do one, so will see what the response is.


----------



## delviacv2 (Feb 26, 2013)

Bolosman said:


> Thanks for that...I've had a look at the kit and I can't see a round bung that would fit into the cylinder head. The only one they show fits into the inlet manifold...I have messaged the seller through ebay to confirm if they do one, so will see what the response is.


They will make it for you if they don't have it, they made one for me.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jfxogara (Oct 26, 2012)

Excellent writeup thanks.


----------



## Ted740ld (Jul 22, 2019)

I currently have a 2015 740ld with 163000 miles does anyone know a shop or independent mechanic that can get this done in the Midwest Chicago or near by vehicle runs great without any issues but check light has been on due to all kinds of error messages for dpf egr scr


----------



## Bolosman (Apr 5, 2017)

Bolosman said:


> Thanks for that...I've had a look at the kit and I can't see a round bung that would fit into the cylinder head. The only one they show fits into the inlet manifold...I have messaged the seller through ebay to confirm if they do one, so will see what the response is.


Part arrived and fitted over the weekend. Finally, all EGR pipes have been removed :banana:


----------



## Sasha Kanter (Aug 16, 2019)

how much did you purchase the parts for?


----------



## delviacv2 (Feb 26, 2013)

Sasha Kanter said:


> how much did you purchase the parts for?


I don't remember the exact amount, was like couple hundred.


----------



## mjez (Jan 16, 2014)

Need some advice. I'm in the process of removing EGR now and I'm stock on the coolant line that travels to the back of the engine block. Do I need to remove DPF to get to it? 
Another question, where's the vacuum pump? And which lines have to be removed and plugged up?
Thanks

Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## delviacv2 (Feb 26, 2013)

I don't remember how much room is there since I did mine with the DPF removed, there is no vacuum line to plug in just coolant AFIK.


----------



## mjez (Jan 16, 2014)

delviacv2 said:


> I don't remember how much room is there since I did mine with the DPF removed, there is no vacuum line to plug in just coolant AFIK.


I finally got to that coolant line, it is held by a small bolt behind DPF. 
As far as vacuum lines, you mentioned you had those blocked at the vacuum pump. Do you remember if there's only one line going to the exhaust manifold side of engine, right above DPF and then another one that goes to the front of the engine, where second EGR cooler is located, right by the intake manifold? Or are there more lines that need to be capped off?

Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Daniillos (May 18, 2021)

anybody alive? Need an advice


----------



## mjez (Jan 16, 2014)

I don't recall there being a zombie apocalypse but go ahead 

Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Daniillos (May 18, 2021)

mjez said:


> I don't recall there being a zombie apocalypse but go ahead
> 
> Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


Any thoughts what should we do with that pipe and 2 sensors underneath? X5 f15 35d


----------



## mjez (Jan 16, 2014)

Isn't that the coolant line to the EGR? If so, you need to remove it. In order to do it you need couple of plugs that go onto the coolant flange in front of the engine. Those sensors I plugged back into my downpipe. I ordered one that had holes for all the original hardware but it really depends on what type of downpipe you've ordered. One looks like temp sensor, that one you probably need. I can't make out the other one, could be NOx or SCR injector. If it's the injector you could just remove it, if not the i really don't know. Also, when you remove those coolant lines, make sure you plug the hole in the engine block located just behind where DPF used to be.

Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Daniillos (May 18, 2021)

mjez said:


> One looks like temp sensor, that one you probably need. I can't make out the other one, could be NOx or SCR injector. If it's the injector you could just remove it, if not the i really don't know. Also, when you remove those coolant lines, make sure you plug the hole in the engine block located just behind where DPF used to be.


I was able to recognize those as the o2 sensor and the egt (temp). Should be plug in the downpipe as the manufacturer stating. Will see tomorrow. And did you mean that hole?


----------



## mjez (Jan 16, 2014)

I believe he's referring to the coolant hose that attaches to EGR cooler right above the DPF, at least that's what is circled in his first picture. Good call on O2 sensor, it's been a while since i was there and i couldn't remember what it looked like.

Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Daniillos (May 18, 2021)

mjez said:


> I believe he's referring to the coolant hose that attaches to EGR cooler right above the DPF, at least that's what is circled in his first picture. Good call on O2 sensor, it's been a while since i was there and i couldn't remember what it looked like.


I know this is those sensors , the question is what should I do with both ? just leave em alone ?


----------



## mjez (Jan 16, 2014)

Daniillos said:


> I know this is those sensors , the question is what should I do with both ? just leave em alone ?


Put them back in your downpipe

Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Daniillos (May 18, 2021)

Just a quick question.. how this bolt will go instead of coolant line ? Seems like not gonna fit , there’s no carving..


----------



## mjez (Jan 16, 2014)

There's a thread in the engine block. Get the bolt and you'll be able to put it in.

Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Daniillos (May 18, 2021)

Yes , already did . But have another question.
Any thoughts what to do with this line? Coming to the changeover valve so I'm not able just remove that EGR cooling circle?

also , I didn’t flash my ECU yet , should I plug the dpf pump or smth else off ? I will have to drive home and after that I’ll be able to tune my car


----------



## joebno$e (Sep 15, 2021)

Nice Work!!


----------



## CompactBubble3 (8 mo ago)

So I decided to tackle this delete my self, I have both egr and dpf gone and out, and in the process of removing the 2nd egr the top bolt snapped now its half way stuck in the exhaust manifold..... I have tried to drill it out but there not much room for that, I have a certificate welder saying he can put the plate there and weld over the plate and exhaust manifold and it would seal. Just kinda of nervous on what I should do...any thought would be great ( 2014 535d)


----------



## CompactBubble3 (8 mo ago)

Here are some pictures on where exactly it is just right above the dpf location


----------



## complete_customs (7 mo ago)

CompactBubble3 said:


> So I decided to tackle this delete my self, I have both egr and dpf gone and out, and in the process of removing the 2nd egr the top bolt snapped now its half way stuck in the exhaust manifold..... I have tried to drill it out but there not much room for that, I have a certificate welder saying he can put the plate there and weld over the plate and exhaust manifold and it would seal. Just kinda of nervous on what I should do...any thought would be great ( 2014 535d)


Where did you buy your delete kit? Just picked up a 2014 with 90k miles and need to delete it!


----------



## CompactBubble3 (8 mo ago)

complete_customs said:


> Where did you buy your delete kit? Just picked up a 2014 with 90k miles and need to delete it!


Here's the egr kit- EGR valve & SCR delete kit | BMW 535d and X5d USA 

Here's the Downpipe- BMW N57 535D Downpipe 2014-2016

Down pipe fits perfect


----------



## TilQ34 (Feb 8, 2020)

DPF removal / Downpipe Akrapovic Sound N57 F30 F31 F32 F33.....


----------



## reiidar (7 mo ago)

Anyone here driving with a gutted DPF? How is the sound? Any resonance?

Reason for asking is because i had a downpipe fitted, and the MOT was not so happy, so i refitted the DPF. Obviously had to retune the dme, a lot of hassle.


----------



## daniel_8888 (4 mo ago)

delviacv2 said:


> Yes David, I left the TDI but never left Diesels:thumbup:
> Mod your 535d then we can go and put the Segway on the Dyno again 🤣
> 
> __
> ...


 Hello David, I'm new on here. I too preformed a full delete but wished I had your notes before hand. I had to reverse engineer everything. I like your Dual Exhaust, is that a retro fit, or an option on the 15 &16 models? I have a 14.


----------

